# اليك ياحواء: كيف تتعاملي مع آدم



## اني بل (9 فبراير 2010)

من أسمى جوانب الحياة الزوجية التسامح فهو عطاء الغفران ومنح العفو, فالزوجة تسامح زوجها الغالي وربما تحزن او تتضايق لكنها ابدا لايغلق قلبها دونه.. عنده دائما فرصه للرجوع مهما فعل وفي قلبها متسع له.. مهما ضايقها فانظري كيف تملك المرأه سعادتها بالتسامح ثم هي تعند وتغضب لأتفه الأمور واقل المشكلات.

_ العتاب أفضل من الجدال بل هو فلفل العلاقات الناجحة كما يقال الا ان الجدال لايرحم العلاقة في بعض الاحيان خاصه عندما يكون الطرفان في غنى عنه وان كان لابد منه ركزي فقط على علاقتك به وكيف تريدين ان تغيري مجراها الى الافضل .. لاتضعي اللوم في كلامك معه او تلمحي إلى خطئه بشكل غير مباشر بل فكري في حلول واعرضيها عليه بدل ان تشكي او تنكدي .. اجعلي عتاباتك ودية وتصالحي معه بعدها مباشره.

_ لاتنامي وزوجك غضبان منك فبعد ان تهدأ الامور وتتأكدي من هدوء زوجك حاولي المبادرة اللى الرضا فالواجب الشرعي يقول : ان المبادرة تكون من خيرهما دينآ وعقلا او من اقدرهما في الغضب والرضا وتذكري ان البيت المملؤ بالحب والهدوء والتقدير المتبادل والاحترام والبساطة في كل شئ خير من بيت ملئ بما لذ وطاب وملئ بالنكد والخصام.

_الزوج المراهق هو الذي لايكتفي بالنظر الى زوجته فقط بل تراه ينظر الى النساء الأخريات ربما لديه مغامرات نسائيه تسمعين عنها ولاتدرين .. ربما تجدين ادله في ثيابه او بين اغراضه على مغامراته فنصيحتي اليك تكمن في عدم البحث والتلصص لأن البحث والتلصص وتفتيش الجيوب يؤدي الى مصائب ادهى وأعظم فهذا النوع من الرجال يعاني من ( نقص ) يراه فيك ولذلك يسعى الى البحث عنه عند الأخريات ولذلك حاولي الاهتمام بنفسك.

_ لاتفشي سرا لزوجك ولاتسربي خلافاتكم الزوجية ولاتبوحي بأسرار الفراش فتكوني من شر الناس عند الله يوم القيامة.

_ ابتعدي عن إثارة الشجار أو الخصام او الزعل ومن الخطأ إشراك الآخرين في المشاكل الزوجية .. إن الشجار والخصام كلها لا فائده لها مادمتا تعيشان سويآ.. وأعجب كيف ان بعض الزوجات يتفاخران في مضي شهر أو أكثر وهي لاتكلم زوجها وهو معها في البيت .. هذه كلها تترك رواسب نفسية تتجلى آثارهما الوخيمة في المستقبل .. غضي الطرف وعيشي لحياتك..

_كوني لزوجك كل نساء العالم الحبيبة والصديقة والكاتمة لسره تملكين قلبه وعقله .. امتدحيه واظهري له الاهتمام والإعجاب بعقله وأسلوب تعامله مع الناس وأنصتي إليه واستمتعي بحديثه .. غيري دائما من مظهرك ..تشغليه وتمتعي نظره بك ويحبك وتصبحين في نظره ملكة جمال العالم.

_ الزوجة الحساسة قاسية في تعاملاتها .. لديها مشكلة غامضة في طريقة التفكير فهي تفتقد إلى التعاون والتواصل مع الآخرين والتعبير عن النفس .. ترفض الحقائق الثابتة لأظهار ذاتها .. متسرعة.. تميل إلى الشك فيمن حولها حتى زوجها اقرب الناس اليها .. ضعيفة النفس وينقصها الهدف في الحياة وعدم الخوف من المستقبل.

_كوني كالفراشة الجميلة الرقيقة التي لاتلتقط الا الرحيق الجميل تطير من زهرة الى زهرة .. وحين نركض خلفها تطير برقة وقد تقف امامنا على إحدى الزهور لتملي ناظرنا بها ونتأملها ونصب اعجابنا بجمالها ورقتها وخفة ظلها مهما كان شكلها او لونها فنحن نحب أي فراشة لانها فراشة .. ولاتكوني كالذبابة التي لاتقع الا على الاخطاء فقط.

_ كيف يكون زوجي صديقي الزوج والزوجة وجهان لعملة واحدة.. لايلتقيان ابدآ ولكنهما لاينفصلان ابدآ.. فإذا كانت الصداقة تماما جميلا ومهما لدى الكثيرين على اختلاف مراحلهم بين الأطفال والنساء والرجال والمراهقين من الشباب والفتيات فهو من أجمل واهم فهي دائرة الحياة الزوجية.

_ قد يكون اهتمام الزوجة الزائد وحبها الخانق لزوجها انما تعويض لحالة نقص طالما عانت منها وهي صغيرة في بيت أهلها , وأحيانا يكون نابعا من الخوف من تخلي الزوج عنها في منتصف الطريق والسعي للارتباط بأخرى متعمد الى محاصرته بحبها لتبقى في حياته الانسانه الاولى والاخيره ولاتدع له مجالا للتفكير بغيرها ابدآ.

_اطلبي اغراض البيت بطريقة رومانسية .. التغير في الطلب له أثر في تقبل الطلب .. ارسمي بالكمبيوتر روشته لأغراض البيت على شكل قلوب وبداخل كل قلب غرض من اغراض البيت وضعيها في جيب زوجك واتصلي عليه واخبريه ان يبحث عنها.

_الزوج الذي يحبك بصدق لن يفزع اذا ماقمت بمسك هاتفه الخاص اذا فعل ذلك يقصد انه قد انهى جميع علاقاته السابقه وانه لايوجد غيرك في حياته لذلك فهو غير خائف ان تقومي بالعبث بهاتفه او حتى الاجابة على مكالماته .. هذه قاعده تخالفها نصوص  القائلة: (( ولاتجسسوا)) .. (( ولاتسألوا عن اشياء ان تبدى لكم تسؤكم)).

_ان استمرار الحب بين الزوجين يحتاج منهما الى مزيد من التضحيات حينا والمفاجئات حينا اخر .. تفاجئه في وسط انشغاله بالهموم ومتاعب الحياة بطلب اجازة لقضائها معا بعيدا عن الهموم والام الحياة ويفاجئها ايضا بهدية رمزية يؤكد خلالها انها الاغلى والابقى في حياته مهما انشغل عنها بالعمل وضغوط الحياة.

_ ان الرومانسية صناعة المرأه .. نعم ورائك الكثير من المشاغل وتحتاجين انت الاخرى لمن يسألك عن احوالك ويسليك ويخفف عنك.. ولكن المرأه مستورة في بيتها .. لاتعاني من الضغوط التي يعانيها الرجل.. حتى وان كانت تعمل.. فهي غير مسئولة .. ثم ان الله تعالى أمدها بقدرة على التحمل مع زوجها ومع ابنائها .. لتؤدي مهمتها الاساسية وهي تحقيق السكن لزوجها. 

​


----------



## candy shop (10 فبراير 2010)

موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااا

ومميز لو اقدر اقيمك تانى مكنتش اتأخر

بس للاسف منفعش

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2010)

موضوع جميل يا اني بل يا قمر

تسلم ايدك ويارب الجميع يكونوا سعداء في حياتهم الزوجية​


----------



## اني بل (12 فبراير 2010)

شكرا" جزيلا" أختي العزيزة ومرورك هو التقييم المناسب


----------



## اني بل (12 فبراير 2010)

ميرسي ياعسلاية المنتدى على كلامك الرقيق


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 فبراير 2010)

*موضوع رائع بجد
ثانكى انى بل​*


----------



## youhnna (12 فبراير 2010)

*موضوع رائع ونصائح رائعة
ياريت يعملوا بيها
تستاهلى احلى تقييم انى بل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## اني بل (12 فبراير 2010)

والشكر الجزيل الك اختي المميزة


----------



## اني بل (12 فبراير 2010)

مرورك اسعدني يا يوحنا وممنونة تقييمك المميز


----------



## Mason (16 فبراير 2010)

_ميرسى أوى لمجهودك_
_موضوعك راااااااااائع_
_وأفادنى كتييير_
_ثانكس_
_يـــــــ قمرــــــــا_​


----------



## اني بل (17 فبراير 2010)

وثانكس لمرورك اختي


----------



## christin (17 فبراير 2010)

*موضوع جميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## اني بل (17 فبراير 2010)

الجمال بمرورك أختي


----------

